# DS #5115: Batman: The Brave and The Bold - The Videogame (Europe)



## Chanser (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6456^^


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 7, 2010)

pal version fuck yeah!! plus what's cool is the ds version and wii version can connect to each other. so here we go!!


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 8, 2010)

The brave and the bold. Sounds like a soap opera.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> The brave and the bold. Sounds like a soap opera.



Batman: "I can't stay, for I have..."

Robin: "NO, DON'T SAY IT!"

Batman: "I can't remember what I was going to say, for I have AMNESIA!"



DUN DUN DUNDUNDUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 8, 2010)

looks okay, I'm sure my kid will like it


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill Try it just to keep me entertained. hope its good


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> pal version fuck yeah!!



The DS games don't come in 'PAL version' because PAL is a TV standard and it doesn't display through a television.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool!  Dumped sooner than I expected.  Hope it's good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2010)

The Wii version is great so far, I really want to try this out.

Time to go scrounging around for a download.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had no luck with a download so far for this, but maybe tomorrow


----------



## lolval (Sep 8, 2010)

ChrisMCNBVA said:
			
		

> I've had no luck with a download so far for this, but maybe tomorrow



Same problem.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm going to get this and the Wii version.
The games looks like they're going to be great.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 8, 2010)

found the game, testing it out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: 64MB game, not introed.

edit2: i has cheats for this game already


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> found the game, testing it out now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez xD, i can't even find the game, and you already have cheats for it.


----------



## lolval (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome game! Good graphics, a good work from WayForward.


----------



## Umbra (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe i go to try this until Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions is released


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

GAH! I can't find downloads!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish that someone would just post a fuzzy kitten and we could all just get on with our lives.


----------



## magicksun (Sep 8, 2010)

how good is this game? the harvest moon give me a bad taste in my mouth =(


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> how good is this game? the harvest moon give me a bad taste in my mouth =(


I think I've got just the thing to get *that* taste out...








Spoiler



Some fruit juice or even just some tap water would do nicely, provided it was chilled first.
If neither of those do the trick, you could always try this game out or look up a review from your favourite source.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 8, 2010)

BATMAN!!! Let's enjoy this games!


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Sep 8, 2010)

lolval said:
			
		

> Awesome game! Good graphics, a good work from *WayForward*.


*I'm sold. * I'll just pretend it's shantae and be happy.

Gameplay.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

People had trouble finding this?

I found it no sweat.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay, I found it! 

I just tried the game. It seems quite good...not too boring and not too fun either. Seems good.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 8, 2010)

Works and saves fine on CycloDS B.4

Seems like a pretty decent game.  It definitely has a 16bit old-school feel.....that's not necessarily a bad thing.  I like it.  Doesn't seem quite as slow as vids made it appear.

Now I'm waiting for that Spidey game......we're just starting the flood of GOOD games.....gotta love it!


----------



## Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

Fun game. Recommended. Now wheres Professor Layton?


----------



## jerbz (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone know if this works on wood?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

YESSSS! I finally found this.


----------



## haflore (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantastic! The first great dump of a good month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Downloading.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 8, 2010)

the first (and probably last) batman game for the DS, lets hope its the best


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Sep 8, 2010)

Any Supercard Slot 2 users getting a 0kb output?


----------



## Wulm (Sep 8, 2010)

The game is MULTi6 and has a ROM size 512.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesn't work on Pong-DSTT (Errorcode 4)


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it any good?? I downloaded it but I can't be bothered playing it lol.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 8, 2010)

finally a  good  game has come to the nds  been so long x.x


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2010)

First impressions are great. They rarely make games like this anymore. Anyone know what the 'bat-mite boost' option in the pause menu does?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a couple of months since I last touched my DS and that was to put it in a box.

I've now got several games to play but lots of time, can't wait to get this going!


----------



## heartgold (Sep 8, 2010)

Meh never played a batman game before, I'll give it a try


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

Quite a fun game! Extremely retro from the gameplay, looks and sound. A lot harder than the Wii version which is nice.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 8, 2010)

does't work with the ysmenu/r4


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a big fan of this game the way they handle enemies are wonky and fighting is lacking. I like the show but the game not so much.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm digging it so far. Some things aren't great, like no collision with enemies, and when you roll out of the way, you're not automatically facing the enemy, which breaks the flow of combat. But it's also better than expected in other ways. Just wish it was all Batman play with more of a focus on gadgets.

Anyone know if there's a chapter-select option?


----------



## hova1 (Sep 8, 2010)

i beat this game in 2 hours, very short but fun


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 8, 2010)

Is this in Metroidvania style like the Spiderman games on DS?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Is this in Metroidvania style like the Spiderman games on DS?


No its an old school NES/SNES platform fighter.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you die in this game?  Every time I run out of energy I just come back, do you have infinite lives or what?


----------



## Alaude (Sep 8, 2010)

i hav seen a lot of ppl claiming that it doesnt work on ysmenu. but i just tried it works gr8, just be sure to update to the latest


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Green Arrow level is the best one so far. He's kind of cheap with his exploding-arrow attack, but the suction arrow is really cool. Lotta fun ideas. I kind of wish there was an open world to fool around in. The movement and sound effects of Batman are really awesome. It'd be cool as heck to just be able to jump around Gotham or something.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 8, 2010)

aha! found this game! on my Favorite Romsite......Google


----------



## Nero_ (Sep 8, 2010)

Working fine on original R4 and Wood 1.12. Quite a neat platformer that I will surely play through.


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesn't work with DSTT unfortunately :|

Error code= 4


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 8, 2010)

Nero_ said:
			
		

> Working fine on original R4 and Wood 1.12. Quite a neat platformer that I will surely play through.



Agreed! Works fine on Wood 1.12.

I just had fun slapping Cat Woman's over-sized pussy!


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quite an enjoyable game. im impressed. now we wait for Spider man!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone know how to nab the last few gadgets? I finished the game, collected all of the character capsules, but there are still two or three empty slots in my gadgets menu.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 9, 2010)

luffy_gear_second said:
			
		

> i hav seen a lot of ppl claiming that it doesnt work on ysmenu. but i just tried it works gr8, just be sure to update to the latest



I have the latest ysmenu well i think atleast but it still don't work >_


----------



## Rayder (Sep 9, 2010)

Beat the main game in about 2 hours......I might squeeze another hour or two out of it if I do the challenges.   

I think the trick to getting all the gadgets is to play through the levels multiple times and try and get the things you may have missed the first time through.

Has there ever been a DS game (RPG's excluded) that was good and wasn't too short?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Has there ever been a DS game (RPG's excluded) that was good and wasn't too short?








Yeah. I actually prefer a game keep it short and sweet, rather than overstay its welcome. WayForward did a pretty dang good job with this one. A few loose ends here and there, but undeniable fun.

As far as gadgets go, I collected all of the capsules in every level, and I'm not sure there are any other collectibles to speak of. Maybe I have to finish all the challenges...? Love to figure out what the codes are for, too, and where to find them.


----------



## haflore (Sep 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Beat the main game in about 2 hours......I might squeeze another hour or two out of it if I do the challenges.
> 
> I think the trick to getting all the gadgets is to play through the levels multiple times and try and get the things you may have missed the first time through.
> 
> Has there ever been a DS game (RPG's excluded) that was good and wasn't too short?


A few, like Ninja Gaiden and Henry Hatsworth.

But yeah, way too short. Otherwise great game, Green Arrow is the best.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone tried the ds to wii connect thing yet?


----------



## magicksun (Sep 10, 2010)

So this game is too short?


----------



## Takanato (Sep 10, 2010)

This game is one of the best ds games evuhhh and to me, my fav level was the butterfly guy, he owns all k =D


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with most of you. It's a great game, but it's over too soon.


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 10, 2010)

somebody found codes to unlock the hidden stuff ? like extra costumes ?


----------



## Rayder (Sep 10, 2010)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> somebody found codes to unlock the hidden stuff ? like extra costumes ?



More or less, yeah. 

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?...189.0;topicseen


----------



## RoMee (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, too short, my son and I beat it in one day


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 10, 2010)

i just tried the ds to wii connect. bat-mite comes out to help you get heatlh gauge up and that gadget gague even drop bombs and an 10 ton wegiht on the baddies head but what sucks is the weight and bombs can hurt you LOL


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nvm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 did it xD


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 11, 2010)

Man, I`m having a blast with this game but it`s really too short... I haven`t started the challenges yet but I intend on doing those as well if they are worthwhile. WayForward FTW

Why don`t they put Shantae on a Cartridge as well


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks to me, Basher and Pongozila for this codes!


----------



## cheech794 (Sep 12, 2010)

Any advice on how to connect this on my M3IZero to the wii version I have both going but the ds version just stays on the "now searching...hold on a sec" screen?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I haven`t started the challenges yet but I intend on doing those as well if they are worthwhile.



Yeah, the challenges are surprisingly good, I think. The length of each challenge feels just right. This game is such a teaser platter, though. Man, I'm hungry for more!


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 12, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I finished them all as well. I agree, the actual challenge and length of those was just right. Worth playing IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A real shame that Shantae is DSi-only, since I`ve never upgraded from Lite


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, the game is really good.Such perfect pixel art! No one makes it these days, only WayForward.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone know all the in-game unlock codes?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Sep 16, 2010)

Anybody have an idea when the US version is getting dumped? I want to test the DS-Wii connectivity (which doesn't work between DS(EU) and Wii(US)), and my local Wal-Mart has been taunting me by having this on the shelf, and it isn't dumped!


----------

